# moss seeds/spors



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

you got pictures?

I've never seen flame moss spores before


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

whoa..
subbed.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

you've been had


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

here are what spores are supposed to look like on moss.










quote " Ben Tan

"You need to cut open the capsule. The spores of a moss plant can not geminate when kept inside the capsule.

The moss plant that you picked to germinate the capsules is probably a semi-aquatic moss species (see my classification). The spores of a semi-aquatic moss plant will not germinate in tap water. Only the spores of the true aquatic moss species will germinate in water... 

Under cultivation, the spores of terrestrial and semi-aquatic mosses will need a germinating bed prepared for the purpose"

once again i have never seen spores come from flame moss

I'm very sorry this happened to you


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Consider that Java moss can take weeks to months to show appreciable growth, if these "spores" are legit, it would probably take a long time to show some growth. I'm a bit suspicious about a green colored product that looks suspiciously like green colored aquarium gravel. I'd use a cheap pair of scissors to cut these open, they might be just green gravel.

Is this the seller?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10g-...ss-Plant-Ornament-Decoration/32505221715.html

It's an awfully mixed up description


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

whet i was putting them in water the green casing was crumbling and revels some sort of seed 
i will take photo tomorrow of it

GrumpGrunge this one:


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Aren't moss spores microscopic?



.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like coated grass seed from Home Depot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

yep 
just read again the review on sell page and realizing that people said it grass and open a dispute
first time i for scammed on Ali/Ebay buying

Bump:

Bump:

Bump:









what about does?


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

That looks like sesame seeds haha. It's definitely not moss spores


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Moss spores are microscopic. 

Using micro photography, here is the dusty powder spores coming out of moss:









Here are moss spores under a microscope:









The photos are not mine, just something I found online.



.


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

well...there is sentence in hebrew for situations like this "the hurry is from the devil" (direct translation) its mean if you do something from hurry you end up screwing every thing 

i wanted to start with planted tank for a while and where i live is pretty tedious to source stuff like this because is a small city with stupid people when they hear aquarium the first fish the see is goldfish


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Sharon_hazan said:


> well...there is sentence in hebrew for situations like this "the hurry is from the devil" (direct translation) its mean if you do something from hurry you end up screwing every thing
> 
> i wanted to start with planted tank for a while and where i live is pretty tedious to source stuff like this because is a small city with stupid people when they hear aquarium the first fish the see is goldfish


You want some moss? I"ll send u some:nerd:


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

i live in israel 
is a problem if customs will find out i will pay fine and dont get my moss 
THANKS anyway i will keep on looking


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Sharon_hazan said:


> well...there is sentence in hebrew for situations like this "the hurry is from the devil" (direct translation) its mean if you do something from hurry you end up screwing every thing
> 
> i wanted to start with planted tank for a while and where i live is pretty tedious to source stuff like this because is a small city with stupid people when they hear aquarium the first fish the see is goldfish


It's the jerk seller's fault for offering fake spores. But if you've learned something from the experience, you didn't lose out completely.



StrungOut said:


> You want some moss? I"ll send u some


 That is awesome of you to offer help to Sharon! 



.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Acro said:


> It's the jerk seller's fault for offering fake spores. But if you've learned something from the experience, you didn't lose out completely.
> 
> 
> That is awesome of you to offer help to Sharon!
> ...


Yeah it really sucks to get jacked or burned so wanted to offer0>


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

got refund

next time i will be more patience


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Guess what? I bought THREE packets!!! The ad showed some moss and the title was a mishmash of terms, some unrelated and I ignored the word 'seeds' thinking that Java moss doesn't come from seeds.


----------

